# Jacobin Color



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I was wondering about this jac, he was more of a solid color when I got him and this first molt that I have had him he shows more "gray" under the brown and not sure what to think of it and what to call him... he is in heavy molt right now and does not look as good as he usually does.. can anyone tell me what this is?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* This could be a form of almond that Dr GIBSON calls HICKORY (St*H) he says that this coloration is between ALMOND and QUALMOND. I think what you are calling brown may very well be a form of Bronze that is part of the make up of ALmonds* GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> * This could be a form of almond that Dr GIBSON calls HICKORY (St*H) he says that this coloration is between ALMOND and QUALMOND. I think what you are calling brown may very well be a form of Bronze that is part of the make up of ALmonds* GEORGE


Thank you George, I would of not guessed almond or form of almond, I suppose I will call him a hickory... he is mated to a black hen and the eggs are under fosters right now... what do you think will come from that? or possibles?


----------

